# Propane Tank



## chuck172 (Jun 8, 2008)

How hard is it to get a 1000 or 2-500 gallon propane tank? When you ask a propane co. (I will tomorrow) if they sell them without their propane, do they look at you like you have two heads.


----------



## Kankujoe (Jun 9, 2008)

I've tried to buy one from local propane vendors... they won't do it.

You will likely find one for sale on Craig's list.... typical prices for a used propane tank is about $1.00 per gallon capacity. If you buy one new from a manufacturer expect to pay $2-4.00 per gallon capacity.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 9, 2008)

Chuck,
I made  an inquiry last week that I think will pan out.  What size are you looking for, and can you pick it up?  

Chris


----------



## chuck172 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm not sure about anything concerning storage yet. Just looking into all the options. You're not too far  from me, did you find a dealer or private sale?


----------



## bbb123 (Jun 9, 2008)

I bought 6 500's several years ago new they were 2$ a gallon couple were new rest were couple years old.


----------



## verne (Jun 9, 2008)

If anyone is interested, I found a couple contacts for propane tanks . The man who sells them will also modify them. the "summer " prices are $625 for 1000gal, $ 275 for 500gal. They are located in PA.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 9, 2008)

Chuck,
I found used LP tanks through a propane co.

Chris


----------



## chuck172 (Jun 9, 2008)

verne2-Where in Pa.
Chris S- I'm gonna check local today, Can you let me know the name of the Co.?


----------



## muncybob (Jun 9, 2008)

verne2.....where is PA? I may be interested.


----------



## Ron Lloyd (Jun 9, 2008)

Bob,

Verne2 is most likely talking about this place:



This is where I’m getting my tank. Here is a picture of some of his tanks.


----------



## Ron Lloyd (Jun 9, 2008)

I think that scan of the business card may have been too small to read. Try this one.


----------



## verne (Jun 9, 2008)

Ron is right . he gave me the connection . also there is a place called tank solutions farther west . they gave me a price of $400 ( 1000).too far for me to travel. I called every propane supply locally and couldn't find any.


----------



## Ron Lloyd (Jun 10, 2008)

If anyone calls Mr. Fisher for a price on a tank you should know that he will likely quote you the price for a refurbished tank. After hearing that price, I told him that the tank I needed would only be used to store hot water. I also told him it didn’t too much matter what it looked like because once I had it completely insulated it would be hidden from sight. He gave me a price of $650.00 for a non-refurbished tank. If the tank I get has a lot of paint flaking off I will probably go ahead and remove any loose paint and paint it myself just to cover any bare steel. I am also having him modify the tank so that I can place my DHW coil inside. There is another place near St. Thomas Pa (17252) that has some tanks. They quoted me $1000.00 for a used tank but they may have cheaper ones too. That place is called Wit-Lane Tanks and Containment and there number is (717)369-5320. Once I found out about Fisher Services I didn’t even go look at the tanks at Wit-Lane.
Here are some of Mr. Fisher’s non-refurbished tanks. 

Ron


----------



## muncybob (Jun 10, 2008)

Farther west may be closer to me....can you tell me who and where?


----------



## Ron Lloyd (Jun 10, 2008)

Bob,

I’m not familiar with the place that verne2 is talking about in western Pa. Both of the places that I found are in the south central part of Pa. Obviously it did not make sense for me to search out suppliers that were any further away. Maybe he will chime back in here and provide you with a contact and number for that place.

Ron


----------



## Ron Lloyd (Jun 10, 2008)

Bob,

Have you tried any of these places?

http://www.ppmcsa.org/bg/tanks_aboveground.html

Ron


----------



## chuck172 (Jun 10, 2008)

To all interested in Propane Tanks. Do a search here on the odor the tanks give off. Might be something to consider. Also Tarm may be putting out a pressurized tank soon. The way I understand it will have to be taller  to get through doorways. You would need an eight foot ceiling.


----------



## twofer (Jun 10, 2008)

chuck172 said:
			
		

> To all interested in Propane Tanks. Do a search here on the odor the tanks give off. Might be something to consider. Also Tarm may be putting out a pressurized tank soon. The way I understand it will have to be taller  to get through doorways. You would need an eight foot ceiling.



Any possibility there is a price and time frame for this? I'm trying to source a propane tank at the moment and have had limited success.


----------



## chuck172 (Jun 10, 2008)

I've had no luck trying to pin down Tarm on this.


----------



## verne (Jun 10, 2008)

the place that i spoke with is tank solutions in Smock Pa 724- 437- 7683


----------



## Ron Lloyd (Jun 10, 2008)

Bob,

I have been assuming all along that you are in Muncy Pa. If that is the case my man in Loysville is much closer to you than Tank Solutions in Smock (according to Mapquest). But, if you can get a good enough price from Tank Solutions, it may be worth the extra mileage.

Ron


----------



## Chris B (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Just reading this thread ....interesting, I am also looking a some sort of storage solution but propane tanks in Ontario are hard to locate. I have found a 500 gallon galvanized tank. My question  can a galvanized tank be used in a pressurized system. Or will I need to isolate it from the boiler metals? Sorry to change the subject a bit.


----------



## muncybob (Jun 10, 2008)

Ron....yes, very close to Muncy.  A trip to Loysville would give me reason to stop in and see my daughter too. Appears to be much closer than Smock so there would have to be a big difference in price esp. with the cost of gas!


----------



## hoggardens (Jun 15, 2008)

This is my first post I am just starting to plan my system. I have a 2000 Sq Ft house and a 1500 Sq Ft greenhouse. I am currently looking at EKO  with storage. I think I can find a propane tank here some where. I am planning on putting my EKO in an unheated and uninsulated workshop and want to know what kind of insulation and what type of modifications are need to the tank. Will I need to insulate the EKO? Where in Louisville are you looking at the tanks?
Mike


----------



## chuck172 (Jun 23, 2008)

I may have located a re-furbished 500 gallon propane tank. Possibly 2 for 950.00 each. I have to pick-up. Just wondering, They are 10' long, weigh about 1000pds. I have a 1/2ton F-150 short bed pick-up. With the tailgate down the bed length is about 8', Can do the 1000#'s. Should work out O.K right? Anyone ever pick one up before?


----------



## chuck172 (Jun 24, 2008)

Any comments on the price? I know it's a bit high, but so far the best I can do. 500 gallon propane, 
$950.00 Re-furbished, sandblasted, painted. Not that far,
I can pick-up.


----------



## rg58612455 (Jun 24, 2008)

Chuck,
I don't know about transport in N.J.,but in N.Y. you have to make sure the tank is under a vacuum or there are no propane stickers or anything indicating that it is a propane storage vessel. Just speaking from experience with DOT.I have moved 500's on my short bed dodge 1500.The only problem I had was with loading it.Everything else worked out well.


----------



## chuck172 (Jun 24, 2008)

I talked to the State Police here in NJ, they said no problem. I buying the tank in PA. I will check with them though. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## MrEd (Jun 24, 2008)

If it was me, I'd spray paint in big letters "WATER" on both sides of the tank during transport, maybe would convince a cop to not pull you over - even if he doesn't have a reason.

I actually planned on putting the word "HOT WATER STORAGE" on my tanks once installed - just in case there is ever a fire/incident at my house and the fire dept responds and has to assume its full of propane and possibly will explode. Have no idea if it will make any difference, but doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## chuck172 (Jun 24, 2008)

If I decide to get the tank, I'll give the PA. State Police a call. With all this terrorism stuff, you never know. I have to go over a bridge.


----------



## chuck172 (Jun 24, 2008)

I called PA state police. No restrictions there either. Seems a little unbelievable in this day and age. With my luck I'll be arrested for bringing explosives across the state line. I can see the headlines now. Terrorists caught, "El Chuckbo" and his companion in crime Sable the rottweiller (my dog).


----------



## verne (Jun 24, 2008)

I just picked up a 1000 gal from fishers on saturday , no problems . actually a police officer asked about it at a diner and was really interested


----------



## Ron Lloyd (Jun 24, 2008)

verne2,

That was quite a drive from Highland. Did you rent a trailer or do you have a large truck? How far did you have to drive, after picking up that tank, before you found a diner? Perry county Pa is very pretty but its well off the beaten path wouldn’t you agree?

Ron


----------



## verne (Jun 24, 2008)

Ron ,    256 miles each way. we left close to 4:30 saturday and got home 3:30 . we stopped for breakfast and lunch and fuel a couple times. forget about how far till the dinner , by the time i found a hedge row on 17 , lets just say I was missing an article of clothing. It was a beutifull ride through the country. I rented a car trailer from u haul , it worked great. You cant tell them you are hauling anything but a vehicle. so I picked up a 1987 ford escort. All and all a productive day.  its almost all plumbed , waiting for my stimulas check to buy my chimney. thanks for the contact!


----------



## Ron Lloyd (Jun 25, 2008)

verne2,

That was a little more than I needed to know (about the hedge row and all) but I’m glad you had good day. Did you notice the gas lighting he has in his shop? I suspect those folks barely notice when the electricity goes out. 

He still has tanks left I hope. I haven’t picked one up yet. When I go for mine I’ll be renting a trailer from a private rental service that has never asked any questions in the past. 

Good luck with your project. Now, if I could just get that image of the hedge row incident out of my head.

Ron


----------

